# I Must Stay Away from Reverb and Guitar Stores



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

I must stay away form Reverb.com and guitar stores. After a thread on "new" guitar mentioned Reverb, I checked it out. Nice site I thought. Visited the site a couple of more times and the "need" for an electric won out. Negotiated via email what I thought was a reasonable deal for a new Fender American Performer Telecaster HUM. Clicked the button. It arrived last Wednesday. There is a chance that residual alcohol from lunch was a factor. Took it to Danny D's Guitar Hacienda for setup since I did not want to try it my self. Mistake. I had been wanting to move to a Taylor instead of my current guitar. Long story, short, made a deal, traded my old guitar, and left with a Taylor 314ce. Lost a little less money than I was expecting to loose so I'm happy.

I used to play (25 years ago) and was almost an accomplished strummer. Now the biggest question is (feedback appreciated) "Can one learn to play well from Youtube or Fender.com lessons?" Rhythm and riffs. Somewhere past strumming is the goal. Or, do I need actual in-person lessons. I have a bucket list item for Spring and need to move this project along.

Pic 1 Vintage White Tele (looks yellow to me)

Pic 2 New case. $10 extra added a LED light. Looks cool. No skill required.

Pic 3 Taylor 314ce 

Pic 4 Roland Cube Street EX


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

You can learn a lot off the internet. I use it all the time. Search YouTube for a song and add guitar lesson. That will give you a good starting point but you gotta play,,play play and play some more. Like anything else practice makes you better. No hurry and slowing down will help a lot on making good clear sounds. Private lessons are good as well but after the lesson really work on it.. Make a effort to play 30 minutes everyday and youâ€™ll be surprised... Having a friend that plays is even better even if you only get together once a week. Best of luck and most of all,,,,Have Fun


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I know it's an older thread, but I also hate getting on Reverb. Too tempting lol. I bought my American Fender Jazz Bass there and my American Stratocaster. Both arrived in mint condition and the sellers were awesome!

The Performer series Fenders are alot of American fender for the money. They are great guitars! I love the color of the one you bought. You did good with the maple neck too. My requirement on Fender is it MUST have a maple neck.

You also did good on the Taylor. Being a Gibson man, Taylor's blow both Martin and Gibson out of the water on acoustics. Absolutely stunning guitars... I'd kill to have a 314 I just cant afford one quite yet. I've been to the Taylor factory in El Cajon, CA and the craftsmanship is phenomenal.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

My current reverb purchases.


----------



## officefanof (Jul 9, 2020)

man i wish i could have some gear like that  its sucks so much when you cant afford things you want . and what you wanna have becomes your dream !


----------

